# Downpipe to fit R32 GTR



## wooly (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm looking for a downpipe to replace the sieve that is currently in place.

Anybody got one?


----------



## Jontte (Jul 19, 2011)

Have 1 for sale. Going for single setup.
Send me pm.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Possibly have an Apexi DP if wanted??


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Got a spare trust downpipe here


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi


We have a set if your still looking. Give us a call




Regards MGT







wooly said:


> I'm looking for a downpipe to replace the sieve that is currently in place.
> 
> Anybody got one?


----------



## wooly (Aug 24, 2017)

Evening gents,

Sorry, I've been working away and cant reply on my phone for some reason. I cant PM due to my post count :chairshot

@MGT I was going to call you anyway to talk about mapping it so I'll be in touch


----------

